# Updated "Woodcock deformities"



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

Updated "Woodcock deformities" section of my web site, I add one news pictures. I invite you all to have a look at it. This fall if you kill deformed woodcock please drop me a line. Describe deformity and please include picture if you have one. If you have any comments, please bring them on. Deformed/unusual woodcock. Title: Old injury October - 20 - 2008 http://www.braquepyrenees.com/woodcock.htm


----------

